# subaru RB5 #79



## jay79 (Sep 5, 2008)

Had a couple of days off and detailed the rb. I think i clean it more than i drive it!!!

List of stuff i used:

Meguiars wash mitt and water magnet
Meguiars Supreme Shine Microfiber cloths

Autosmart glass glow= Clean glass
Autosmart g101= Clean arches, engine bay and door shuts
Autosmart silicone spray= Dress tyres and all outside plastics
Autosmart highstyle= Dress arches
Autosmart duet= Wash car
Autosmart stardust= Polish/wax brake calipers and disc bells
Autosmart brisk= Clean carpets
Autosmart finish= Dress engine
Meguiars nxt tec wax 2= Bodywork, exhaust, front/rear lights, wheels and door shuts.

 























The spec of the car:

ENGINE

Bob rawle EcuTek 3 remap 
Ninja down pipe (Sports cat)
Ninja de-cat centre section 
Ninja 2 4.5" slash-cut backbox 
Turbosmart dump valve 
Rcm induction kit
Walbro fuel pump
Samco intercooler pipeing
Carbon fibre slam panel cover 
Prodrive oil top
Prodrive battery strap

SUSPENSION

Tein mono flex coilovers 
E-tec front strut brace

WHEELS

18" Prodrive PWRC 1 
Yokohama Parada spec 2 215/35/18 tyres
O.Z racing valve caps

BRAKES

Front - AP Racing 6 Pots with 335mm discs 
Rear - AP Racing 4 Pots with 305mm discs 
Goodridge braided brake lines

EXTERIOR

HT autos P1 front splitter 
Prodrive WR rear spoiler
Sti rear lights
22b bonnet vents
Crystal front indicators 
Crystal side repeaters
Crystal side lights
Silvatech bulbs all round 
Scoobyworld mudflaps 
Areo wipers
Small front number plate

INTERIOR

Scoobyworld boot mat 
S.E.C.S monitor
JVC headunit 
Prodrive mats


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

That is CLEAN. 

nice one. :thumb:

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## eXceed (Oct 29, 2007)

How much power is she putting out what a beaut


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice to see a well looked after RB5, very clean and great attention to detail there.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Lovely example - nice to see an RB5 that hasn't been d1cked about with. Nice stuble mods. It looks the business!

dan


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice, like that :thumb:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Very very nice indeed 

The P1 alloys suit the RB so well :thumb:


----------



## Mister-Jimbo (Nov 29, 2006)

:argie::argie::argie:

stunning :thumb:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes CLEAN


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

lovely car, deadly work


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Very nice mate I got RB5 #115 ......you got me thinking about my wheelarches!!!
well done


----------



## RAJVK (Jun 6, 2006)

One word, AWSOME !


----------



## jay79 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank for the great comment....... i try my best to keep it clean due to it being a future classic.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Gorgeous....one of my fave scoobs is the RB5


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice mate !!!

Very Nice :thumb:


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Mate one seriously nice car, big props! 
Get rid of the dump valve tho, you'll only sound like a chav and not only that performance lost...


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

Jay,

Is Autosmart Brisk a liquid that's diluted? If so, what dilution ratio do you use?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

thats ace


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

:argie: lovely


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

absolutely lovely.

Looks like its been looked after since day one


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Absolutely superb car you have there, mate :argie: :thumb: :thumb:

Great colour, very well chosen mods (P1 alloys look perfect on it) and great attention to detail. Well done - love it!! :thumb:


----------



## Rupert (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks like new!


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

A guy across the road has one of these and in my opinion it is the best looking subaru to date! Top work too!!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work the car looks fantastic!:thumb:

A seriously nice example of the breed.


----------



## jay79 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ive still got this car and its still as clean with it only being used in the summer months.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Not usually a fan of the older Subarus but that is stunning, Very nice car dude.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning mate!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Welcome back. 

4 years is a long time to keep it clean. Sadly most early models have fallen into the hands of chavs and gained a bad image. 

Did I not read you are trying to sell it now?


----------



## jay79 (Sep 5, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> 4 years is a long time to keep it clean. Sadly most early models have fallen into the hands of chavs and gained a bad image.
> 
> Did I not read you are trying to sell it now?


Your on scoobynet then :thumb:

Ive done 7500 ish miles in 4 and a half years and its been in a heated garage all of that time so easy to keep clean.
I mite sell because i never use it.


----------



## jay79 (Sep 5, 2008)

Well I've still got her.... Off the road for winter now though


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## w3lshboyo (Mar 6, 2011)

nice scooby mate


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lovely scooby bud :thumb:


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Simply stunning example, not sure about cleaning it more than driving it tho, it's a car that is designed to be driven daily man! lol, i keep telling myself that with my M3 as well. :thumb:


----------



## jay79 (Sep 5, 2008)

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Awesome car. Since coming across this thread I've decided to keep my eye out for a mint unmolested rb5, haven't found one bad word about them. Unbelievable car for the money. I'm sure if you did sell it you'd regret it.


----------



## jay79 (Sep 5, 2008)

Up to date photos here if your on facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/jay.brewster.56/photos_albums


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Absolutly Awesome


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

lovely car!


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Stunning RB5 there! :argie: And that engine bay is unbelievably clean for a car of this age. How many miles has it got in total mate?


----------



## jay79 (Sep 5, 2008)

44 something. The cars in stunning condition.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice, cracking engine bay.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job mate:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

stunner mate, so nice to see what that tidy.


----------



## Markojay (Mar 2, 2010)

Beautiful! :argie:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Always liked these. Took care of one many years back and loved it. Nice clean example bud.:thumb:


----------

